# How can I reclaim lost frequent flyer miles?????



## shmoore (Mar 12, 2010)

My US Air miles expired in 2009 and now we are using US Air again. Is there anyway to reclaim these miles? We got a credit card offer from another airline and were able to get lost miles back. I really would appreciate your help. If it can be done Tuggers know how to do it.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 12, 2010)

You can call US Airways and ask. That's the only possible way.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 12, 2010)

You could go to www.usairways.com and look this up under the "Dividend Miles" tab.
Here's what I found...

You may be given an opportunity to apply for a CC and make a qualifying purchase, but its for a limited time-frame. Outside that, you'll have to pay a fee, and I quote:

"With our new Mileage Reactivation Policy, Dividend Miles members have an opportunity to reinstate forfeited miles for an additional 18 months for a fee:

$50..... 1 – 4,999 miles 
$100... 5,000 - 19,999 miles 
$200... 20,000 - 49,999 miles 
$300... 50,000 - 99,999 miles 
$400... 100,000 or more miles 

When you pay to reinstate forfeited miles, you must reinstate the entire balance of forfeited miles. If you do not reinstate forfeited miles within 36 months of the last activity date at the time of forfeiture, forfeited miles will be permanently deleted from your account and may not be reinstated."


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 12, 2010)

I realize the OP was asking about expired miles, but to keep them from expiring, there are a couple of options.  If they are about to expire, you can pay $40 to keep them active. Or you can take a quick flight to somewhere. However the least expensive option is that, you can go into their skymiles store from their website and buy something.  Additional miles go into your account and rejuvenate the about to expire miles.  I just bought some Sharpies at Staples to keep DH's US Airways miles from expiring.  If you have your order delivered to the store, it's also free of delivery charges.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 12, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> However the least expensive option is that, you can go into their skymiles store from their website and buy something.



I think the cheapest way is to buy a $1.29 song from iTunes.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 12, 2010)

*miles*

Another strategy that MAY work depending on when in 2009 your miles expired, is this.  If you have a hotel stay or auto rental and you still have the receipt and no miles were claimed, you may be able to call the hotel and have them give you miles for your stay.  IF the hotel or chain does that and dates the mile earning activity as it originally occurred, it will go to US AIR and be entered on that date and the miles will be reinstated automatically.  Obviously, the longer ago your miles expired, the less likely you can do this.  There are also many variables that may cause this not to work, but I know it has been done before.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 12, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> I think the cheapest way is to buy a $1.29 song from iTunes.



Yes, that's less expensive, although my 5 pack of Sharpies were only $4.99.  I could probably have ordered only one, but I figured I'd splurge.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 17, 2010)

*Same question but for United?*



shmoore said:


> My US Air miles expired in 2009 and now we are using US Air again. Is there anyway to reclaim these miles? We got a credit card offer from another airline and were able to get lost miles back. I really would appreciate your help. If it can be done Tuggers know how to do it.



My hubby lost his United ffmiles through oversight.  What is the best way to check if we could re-establish those miles?  TIA


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you should be able to find a link on the United site to get those miles back, but it's gonna cost you.   

Sue


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 17, 2010)

*Thanks Sue*



falmouth3 said:


> I think you should be able to find a link on the United site to get those miles back, but it's gonna cost you.
> 
> Sue



Was afraid of that


----------



## Jimster (Mar 17, 2010)

*sorry for the repetition*

Sorry this is a repetition but this is by far the cheapest way to go.  If you have an old hotel stay, car rental, purchase that could have gotten miles and didn't and it was within the period the miles were still valid, you can get that submitted and as long as the use date is posted (as opposed to the posting date), your miles will be reinstated.  It doesn't always work but it often does.  I'd try this first rather than pay a hefty fee.


----------



## Kelso (Mar 25, 2010)

Had this happen with my Spirit Airlines miles. When I called, they emphatically said there is nothing you can do. It is too late. Kinda ticked me off even though it was my fault they expired.


----------

